# How many plants recommended in a 12g?



## lago (Feb 28, 2005)

I want to put some more plants into my 12g tank but I'm not sure how much is too much or too little. So far, I've got 6 small to medium sized plants. Any suggestion on how to liven up my tank? Any suggestions on what sort of plants I should put in is appreciated as well.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Fake or real?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

One can never have too many live plants. As long as the tank suits your fish, (ie swimming room) them the more the merrier.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

be sure to plant heavy in the tank from the beginning to help cycle FAST.


----------



## lago (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks

real plants btw


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

*One can never have too many live plants. As long as the tank suits your fish, (ie swimming room) them the more the merrier.*

Not quite. Plants respire, and too many can cause fatal pH fluctuations at night. I don't think i've ever seen a hard or fast rule for plants, so with that in mind i'd probably keep a record for a month or 2 and see what your tank does morning/noon/night when possible and go from there after you get a grip on the data.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thunderkiss @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> *One can never have too many live plants.  As long as the tank suits your fish, (ie swimming room) them the more the merrier.*
> 
> Not quite. Plants respire, and too many can cause fatal pH fluctuations at night. I don't think i've ever seen a hard or fast rule for plants, so with that in mind i'd probably keep a record for a month or 2 and see what your tank does morning/noon/night when possible and go from there after you get a grip on the data.


Not realistically. Noone keeps a KH of less than 3 in a plant with fish aquarium. Even with a KH of 1-2 I have never experienced a PH crash overnight with CO2 running. Sure it drops .1 to .3 but nothing harmful.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Keep in mind that .4 change in pH in 100% different water. .1-.3 is indeed a vast fluctuation that may have deleterious effects. And i don't know of many hobbyists that methodically record thier tank parameters and track thier effects.

As such, i always tend to err on the side of caution so as to minimize the potential hazardous effects that can accompany random fluctuations in enclosed aquaria.


----------

